# New Donkeys



## Donkeyzrule88 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi, I have put up a large area of fencing and will be aquiring 4 mini donkeys later this week. The previous owners said when approached they would run away, but not bite or kick. Can I have some advice as to gaining their trust?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 10, 2013)

Once donkeys bond with you, you'll have a friend for life. Are you donkeys jacks or jennets or both? Gelded jacks or intact jacks? Start by slowing gaining their trust. I would just sit with with them in your pasture and let them approach you in their own time. Donkeys are very curious and if you don't chase after them, they'll start coming to you. I'd also try to work with them a little every day grooming them or petting them while they are on a lead rope. Donkeys are just wonderful and you'll love them. Entirely different from the mini horses.


----------



## diamond c (Aug 11, 2013)

i agree with mountainwoman, once bonded they will be your friend for life. spend as much time with them as you can, wether you feeding them or just standing and watching them. mine love carrots. as with any new animals just don't make any sudden moves and watch them all the time while you are with them they will come around soon. good luck and have fun


----------



## Donkeyzrule88 (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks! there are 2 intact adult jacks, an adult jenny, and a young intact jack.


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 13, 2013)

You might want to do some research on intact jacks. They are much harder to handle than jennies or geldings and in my limited experience, much harder to handle than intact mini horses because they can get that donkey stubborn streak when breeding is on their mind. They will climb fencing and do all kinds of things to breed and you are going to have the added problem of a jenny with jacks fighting over her when she is in season. They will probably not settle in as fast either as far as trusting you especially depending on their age. Not trying to discourage you. Just want you to be aware that you are walking into a potential problem scenario and you need to be prepared. If you plan to house the jenny elsewhere on your property that would alleviate some of the stress.


----------



## diamond c (Aug 13, 2013)

unless you are going to start a breeding program I would geld the jacks. You didn't give there exact ages the older jacks may never calm down and from what I read can get dangerous if you'r not carefull. With the younger jack I'm sure you will have a good chance, but don't take my word for it as I have only had mine for about 3 yrs and most of my info comes from what I have read. With all that said I would not give up mine for anything and would absolutly give it a try.


----------



## MountainWoman (Aug 13, 2013)

There was a thread on here last year about a person who brought home an intact jack. I thought you might want to read it as it gives you some insight into jacks. Not all jacks are like this by any means but you are going to have quite a group of them and it sounds as though they might not be babies any longer. If possible, before you bring them home, you might want to spend more time where they are now and see them in action so to speak. If you geld them that will definitely help but those hormones don't disappear overnight. Not saying it will happen or these jacks are like the one in this thread but they definitely aren't the same as mini horses. That being said I think my donkeys are totally awesome and I love them to pieces. They are so bonded to their people once they know you and are a delight. Here's the thread. Some good info in there.

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=127496&hl=jacks&do=findComment&comment=1439501


----------



## Helicopter (Aug 17, 2013)

I have 3 geldings and one jenny and they are great mates....a real little troupe. Very friendly and delightful pets. However I have heard that entire Jacks CAN be positively dangerous when those old hormones dictate.

Please be careful.


----------

